# Portsmouth Island



## Sean B (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi All, 

Thinking about making a drive from Corolla to Portsmouth Island. Family wants to explore the island and hunt shells. So I figured I'd take some tackle along. 

Upon doing some research, it looks like the only way to get a vehicle to the island from Corolla is to take a ferry from Hatteras to Ocracoke and then from Ocracoke to Cedar Island and then to Portsmouth. The landing at the north end of Portsmouth doesn't look like it's equipped to accept vehicles. Trying to figure out the best way to get there from Corolla/Duck area. Haven't been able to get much info from the phone numbers associated with the ferry system so I thought I'd ask here. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Looks like a very long day, given the times we'd spend on the various ferrys.

Thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You have to make reservations with the Private Ferry service to get to Portsmouth. It is not part of the NC Ferry service. You have to look up the number as EZDave is no longer around.

I would not attempt to make that trek from Corolla to Portsmouth in one day, unless I was going to get paid $$$$$.

Depending on where in Corolla you start from It will take you almost two hours just to get in line at the Hatteras Ferry, at least another Hour to Ocracoke and the Ocracoke to Cedar Island Ferry may not be waiting on you by the time you travel from the North End of Ocracoke to get to the South End Ferry Terminal.

North End of Portsmouth is cut off by the new Inlet "Joker's Cut".

I would suggest hunting shells in Carova up near the State Line.


----------



## Sean B (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Garboman. I saw where the ferry ride from Ocracoke to Cedar was 2 hours and 40 minutes so that seems like the biggest hitch in making it a day trip.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Corolla to Hatteras 2 hours Hatteras to Ocracoke 1 hour plus waiting on the ferry Ocracoke to Ceder Island 2 hours and 40 min Ceder island to Morris Marina 20 min Marina to Portsmouth 45 min ferry ride plus at least $120. That's a looooong day.


----------



## Sean B (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Gents. It was an idea we wanted to explore. My sister is absolutely addicted to collecting quality shells (and I love her for it) and had read about Portsmouth. So I wanted to see if we could fit it into a day trip during a one week vacation. Looks like it would be a bit easier to do if we were traveling south on I-95 to some other destination and decided to hit it from that point of origin.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Bring mosquito spray and extra blood


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Mosquito spray there would be 100% DEET. 

Anything less is like a recreational drug to those Core Banks skeeters.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The Joker said:


> Corolla to Hatteras 2 hours Hatteras to Ocracoke 1 hour plus waiting on the ferry Ocracoke to Ceder Island 2 hours and 40 min Ceder island to Morris Marina 20 min Marina to Portsmouth 45 min ferry ride plus at least $120. That's a looooong day.


Then back.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Eltonjohn said:


> Bring mosquito spray and extra blood


No joke. A swarm of them can block out the sun.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

slosh said:


> Mosquito spray there would be 100% DEET.
> 
> Anything less is like a recreational drug to those Core Banks skeeters.


🤣🤣


----------

